# Nightmare Moen shower valve rebuild.



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

This cartridge would not come out without a fight. It broke the tabs off my extractor and I had to cut the out shell of the cartridge out of the valve body.

Video won't be ready till about an hour.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

How do you work in a white shirt? Do you always have to change them? What were thinking about in the first couple minutes when you were shutting off the integral stops? btw, never seen anyone use a screwdriver like you do.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Couldn't watch anymore of the video! It is really hard for me to watch someone else do a job I have done alot of times.

As far as the white shirt I think they are a great touch, customers figure if you are wearing a white shirt you are gonna keep their place clean too! We have a company in Cinci known for their white shirts that they always wear!


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

1, I keep spare shirts and pants in my van...but tan not white.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Good stuff pro tech. First of all does
Not talking to yourself come naturally or did you work on it... I could never do videos cuz I wouldn't shut up. Lol

Only thing was new cartridge set behind seat on toilet.... Yuck


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Do you video every job and if not do you find the ones you do become PITAs?

I find having a dumb apprentice that does not know how to turn the water meter off helps the cartridge come out.


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

Kinda nice kicking back on a Sunday morning and watching someone else work. Those posi-temp cartridges can be a pain to get out. I run into a lot more 1225 cartridges. Even those can be tough sometimes.
Not to be critical but I try not to use the HO's tub or wc for tool bench


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Those positemp are garbage... people brought them cuz they were cheap and have balance spool then realized they have to go thru the cold water to get the temps they want and shortly become the hated faucet of bath remodel. Moentrol all the way.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I love the positemp. This one just happened to be a pain but most are really easy to rebuild.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

PT, whats the video title? Something wrong with my LT and cant play it until IT wakes up.


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

I've been using them for years and think their really good. Should be a twenty year cartridge. Had very few problems with them


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

KCplumber said:


> I've been using them for years and think their really good. Should be a twenty year cartridge. Had very few problems with them


You must have greasy water to help make cartridge removal easier..


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

89plumbum said:


> PT, whats the video title? Something wrong with my LT and cant play it until IT wakes up.


"Moen Positemp nightmare rebuild"


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

KCplumber said:


> I've been using them for years and think their really good. Should be a twenty year cartridge. Had very few problems with them


This one was about 20 years old.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

It's best not to put tools on the tub like that, you have a good chance of knocking them off and damaging something.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> It's best not to put tools on the tub like that, you have a good chance of knocking them off and damaging something.


Then don't


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

I always have problems pulling the cartridge out of shower valves.. 
I won't install Moen for that reason..


----------



## brass plumbing (Jul 30, 2008)

*1/2" Easy Out & WD 40*

I worked on one & the wd40 & Easy Out worked. 
Good. Luck


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

had a posi temp with stem broke off took a 3" drywall screw used drill on low torque put screw on shoulder of cart it will thread into cart and hit spool and push cart out so you can grab it with pliers . it works try it next time you have a bad cart.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

plumberpro said:


> had a posi temp with stem broke off took a 3" drywall screw used drill on low torque put screw on shoulder of cart it will thread into cart and hit spool and push cart out so you can grab it with pliers . it works try it next time you have a bad cart.


Genius! :thumbsup:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

plumberpro said:


> had a posi temp with stem broke off took a 3" drywall screw used drill on low torque put screw on shoulder of cart it will thread into cart and hit spool and push cart out so you can grab it with pliers . it works try it next time you have a bad cart.


I would almost bet money I've seen this tip posted here before.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I never use the little plastic piece to pull the cartridge.. I have found that spinning the cartridge causes the gaskets to get lodged up inside the ports. What I do is use two flat head screwdrivers and pry against the plastic and the brass at the same time in both sides.. Get it out just far enough to get channel locks on and then pull it out. I have found this method to be much more reliable and I rarely ever have issues removing them.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Airgap said:


> I would almost bet money I've seen this tip posted here before.


Wasn't from me.


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

brass plumbing said:


> I worked on one & the wd40 & Easy Out worked.
> Good. Luck


That works with Moentrol when they fall apart, but not positemp


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Plumb Bob said:


> That works with Moentrol when they fall apart, but not positemp


Or use the 1/2 die tap and wooden dowel


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

I haven't tried the two screwdrivers trick what do you do when the valve body is roughd in behind the shower wall?


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

^^^^ aren't they always roughed in behind shower wall?


----------



## jitr64 (Sep 30, 2010)

Airgap said:


> I would almost bet money I've seen this tip posted here before.


Yeah i posted that tip about a year ago,got chewed out for giving "home owners "ideas so they won't call a plumber lol.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Don't think I really want to know the answer to this question but...

Does mrs. Protech let that camera into the bedroom?


----------



## mightypipe (Dec 22, 2012)

plumberpro said:


> I haven't tried the two screwdrivers trick what do you do when the valve body is roughd in behind the shower wall?


Then the handle won't reach to actuate the cartridge, and the customer has a bigger problem...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

mightypipe said:


> Then the handle won't reach to actuate the cartridge, and the customer has a bigger problem...


That's where ya gotta get the filmsly stem extender... when I seen them on the hack remodeled job, I know I'm fuked...


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

504Plumber said:


> Don't think I really want to know the answer to this question but...
> 
> Does mrs. Protech let that camera into the bedroom?


LMAO! :laughing:


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

I just use channel locks and when I twist I pull at the same rimw


----------



## mightypipe (Dec 22, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> That's where ya gotta get the filmsly stem extender... when I seen them on the hack remodeled job, I know I'm fuked...


Ha ha! Ya... I did a job a few months ago where the HO had a tile guy 'redo' his shower with tile, but didn't call a plumber to move the valve. When I got there, there was a posi-temp plate, brushed nickel, held on with one screw (chateau valve), that had been pounded in so that the handle would work. He said he was okay with it, but his wife objected!!!
Thank god for her!!!


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

plumberpro said:


> had a posi temp with stem broke off took a 3" drywall screw used drill on low torque put screw on shoulder of cart it will thread into cart and hit spool and push cart out so you can grab it with pliers . it works try it next time you have a bad cart.


I was thinking the same thing. A guy who had figured that trick out by accident showed me it and it blew my mind. I had used the extractor tool for yrs but every so often it doesn't work and the screw method works great.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

jitr64 said:


> Yeah i posted that tip about a year ago,got chewed out for giving "home owners "ideas so they won't call a plumber lol.


I highly doubt that the typical DIYer homeowner is going to know what the shoulder of the cartridge is not to mention they would more likely go to HOME CHEAPO and get the tool they sell and the misguidance from an "expert".


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

I am new to the zone I thought that only plumbers could read these posts I don't want to give away trade secrets to those diyers sorry


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

plumberpro said:


> I am new to the zone I thought that only plumbers could read these posts I don't want to give away trade secrets to those diyers sorry


 
those secrets got sold out along time ago, but thanks for keepin yer mouth shut :thumbsup:


----------



## Hagfish118 (Nov 12, 2011)

Why don't you try the metal mien cartridge extractor. Haven't run into one couldn' t do


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

Hagfish118 said:


> Why don't you try the metal mien cartridge extractor. Haven't run into one couldn' t do


what is that?


----------



## Hagfish118 (Nov 12, 2011)

*moen cartridge puller*

It's a cartridge puller for standard and positemp cartridges. It threads in to the handle screw hole and has a body the same size as the valve body and as you tighten the handle it extracts the cartridge. You can get plastic ones at depot but they do the same thing as the little pieces they supply. Forget where I got the metal one. Check into it if you do a lot of them


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I can ususally remove the Moen cartridges with the little plastic piece that comes in the bag with the cartridge. Once you break it loose by turning it side to side with the little plastic piece, it'll usually pull right out. Alot of guys try to pull it straight out without breaking it loose first.

With that little plastic piece, I'll use a crescent wrench to move it side to side (right to left) while it's in the valve body. Once it's broken loose, it should pull right out.


----------



## Hagfish118 (Nov 12, 2011)

If its really froze up that plastic piece will just crush apart


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

This is what I have found. Leave your cartridge puller in truck and the white plastic thingy will not work. Bring it in with you... and it will!


----------



## Hagfish118 (Nov 12, 2011)

Soooo true just like putting your torch away before testing lol


----------



## TPWinc (May 30, 2011)

Last time I had one that stubborn, I heated an old flat head screw driver cherry red and used it to melt the plastic apart at the bottom, had to re-heat about 4-5 times to get all the way through, but less chance of damaging the valve body than using a hack saw blade.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Just came home from a job on water heater problem, went to check out the posti-temp faucet that I replaced the cartrigde about a year and half ago. Handle hard to turn and filmsey feeling. What a peice of sh!t... go Moentrol..


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

rjbphd said:


> Just came home from a job on water heater problem, went to check out the posti-temp faucet that I replaced the cartrigde about a year and half ago. Handle hard to turn and filmsey feeling. What a peice of sh!t... go Moentrol..


Debris in the cartridge....


----------

